# capuche / capuchon



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Pour la partie d'un manteau ou d'un imperméable qu'on rabat sur la tête pour s'abriter, dites-vous une capuche ou un capuchon ?
Je dis "une capuche", "un manteau à capuche", mais...
Le TLFi n'est pas tendre avec la capuche, même si les références sont anciennes :


> maintenu ds de rares dict. dial. du Nord (Hécart; Haust avec l'indication ,,archaïque``; Verm.); 1807 expr. vicieuse en Lorraine habill. (Michel, p. 3 : Capuche n'est pas français. Capuce ou Capuchon), enregistré aussi dans d'autres régions comme terme incorrect pour _capuce_ ou _capuchon_ jusqu'au mil. du XIXe s. (E. Molard, _Le Mauvais lang. corrigé,_ 1810, p. 61; M. Pomier, _Loc. vicieuses de la Haute-Loire,_ 1835, p. 167; B. Julien, _Le Lang. vicieux corrigé,_ 1853)


----------



## sylpholys

Dans le langage courant on utilise "capuche" pour un vêtement. "Capuchon" c'est plus du langage vieillit ou utilisé pour d'autres objet comme le capuchon d'un stylo.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai toujours dit _capuchon_ pour ma part. Ce n'est donc pas un terme vieilli, en tout cas chez moi!


----------



## xmarabout

Pour ce qui me concerne (mais peut-être que je vieillis aussi  ), les deux termes semblent utilisés à la même fréquence:
_- Mets ta capuche !_
_- Mets ton capuchon s'il pleut._

Sont deux phrases qui seront très bien comprises par tout enfant belge francophone...


----------



## Nanon

Ouf ! Vous me rassurez. Si, de surcroît, la Suisse et la Belgique sont d'accord avec moi, je suis comblée !
J'avais peur d'être coupable de "mauvais langage" ou de "langage vicieux" sans m'en rendre compte... Merci !


----------



## parliamentary zooming

Au Canada on dit "capuchon".


----------



## DearPrudence

J'avais la même question et ai été surprise de voir "capuchon" donné comme synonyme de "capuche" sans précision dans beaucoup de dictionnaires (enfin, tous les dicos que j'ai vus pour être plus précise).
Moi, perso, si on me dit "Mets ton capuchon", je vais éclater de rire et demander à quel siècle vit la personne (non, je ne suis pas très charitable ).

Bon, donc, si on résume :
France, Belgique: "*une capuche*" 
"un capuchon" = langage vieilli

Suisse, Belgique, Canada : "*un capuchon*"

Ça me sidère tout de même que les dictionnaires ne donnent pas "capuchon" comme vieilli en France !


----------



## matoupaschat

Mais tu sais DP, une fois hein dis, dans mon coin de Belgique, on utilise capuchon pour parler du bazar qui continue de durer rester attaché au vêtement pour te couvrir contre la pluie quand est-ce que c'est qu'y n'fait pas beau .
Bon, cessons de plaisanter, c'est même, je pense, le terme technique exact en français, pour désigner cet accessoire.


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Bon, cessons de plaisanter, c'est même, je pense, le terme technique exact en français, pour désigner cet accessoire.


Oui, sûrement. Mais de ma vie, jamais je n'ai entendu ça pour désigner les trucs accrochés à nos vêtements. Là, je viens également de demander à deux autres Français qui étaient morts de rire quand je leur ai parlé de "capuchon" (et même réaction : "Mais le capuchon, ça se met sur les stylos !")
J'aurais très très mauvaise conscience si j'apprenais ce mot à des étrangers et qu'ils s'en servent en France 
Le pire étant une "petite frappe"  demandant :
"Bonjour monsieur. Vous vendez des sweats à capuchon ?"
Je pense que le vendeur sera quelque peu interloqué (mais ne rigolera peut-être pas parce que les vendeurs sont polis, eux )


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais même si le terme lui paraîtra étrange, penses-tu que le Français lambda comprendra de quoi il est question si on lui parle de _capuchon_ (en parlant de la coiffe d'un vêtement)? Ou en restera-t-il comme deux ronds de flan?


----------



## DearPrudence

Sans vouloir exagérer, je pense que le Français lambda en restera comme deux ronds de flan.
Le Français qui a un peu lu pensera que c'est littéraire et que ça s'applique aux moines par exemple.
Après, je dois avouer que je n'ai pas les moyens techniques de faire une enquête poussée mais que mes deux cobayes ne viennent pas de Normandie et ne sont pas de ma famille 
Avis à nos amis français !


----------



## matoupaschat

De fait, en effectuant une rapide recherche google, il semble qu'en France capuche mène par 8 à 1. Sur les dicos par contre, l'accessoire attaché au vêtement s'appelle plutôt capuchon. Marrant !
Dans ce cas, j'essayerai de réserver le "capuchon" pour mettre sur mon "stylographe" .


----------



## CaroleR

parliamentary zooming said:


> Au Canada on dit "capuchon".


[…]

Le temps de m'inscrire à ce site et tout et tout, j'ai écrit ma réponse en anglais sans m'apercevoir que la discussion est en français. Qu'importe, dans le nord de l'Ontario, on utilise les deux termes, mais on entend "capuche" plus souvent.


----------



## Comtois

Divers objets peuvent être affublés d'un capuchon, en particulier, bien sûr, les stylos à plume ou à bille. Le clitoris, au repos, est également protégé par un capuchon.
J'ai déjà entendu le mot utilisé pour l'accessoire d'un vêtement, mais il me semble qu'en général on dit plutôt _capuche_. (On a une tête de quoi, avec un capuchon ?)


----------



## Tharkun35

Dans ma Bretagne natale, j'ai toujours eu des capuches à mes manteaux.


----------



## Nicomon

Et les miens, de manteaux, ont des capuchons. 

Définitions du Petit Robert (c'est moi qui souligne en bleu) : 





> *Capuche* : Capuchon muni d'une collerette qui protège les épaules.
> ▫ *Par ext*. Petit capuchon de poche; capuchon amovible.
> 
> *Capuchon :* Large bonnet formant la partie supérieure d'un vêtement, et que l'on peut rabattre sur la tête


 Soit à peu près les mêmes que celles du TLFI que j'ai citées sur *ce fil* du forum F/E. Notez le mot d'esprit de pointvirgule. 

C'est donc par extension (ou peut-être parce que c'est plus court?) que le gens disent _capuche_, mais si on se fie à cette définition, la _capuche_ serait plutôt un truc 
*comme ça* ou (moi je préfère un parapluie) *comme ça

*


----------



## Tharkun35

Ma grand-mère, qui aurait eu 100 ans cette année, en avait toujours dans son sac à main, de ce deuxième modèle. C'était pratique, car elle était pliée et ne prenait pas place. L'élégance de cet accessoire de mode reste néanmoins très relative (et subjective).


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Notez le mot d'esprit de pointvirgule.





pointvirgule said:


> Blanche capuche, capuchon blanc.


 Mais pour moi, ce n'est pas blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc : quand je lis _capuche_, je pense soit comme tu l'as dit à un accessoire amovible, soit à un préservatif (!), non que j'emploie ce terme dans cet autre sens, mais j'ai l'impression – vraisemblablement tout à fait erronée – que les Français l'emploient parfois dans ce sens-là… alors qu'en fait c'est le contraire : c'est _capuchon_ qu'ils emploient parfois dans ce sens.

En bref, la France dit avant tout _capuche_ alors que le reste de la francophonie dit plutôt _capuchon_.


----------

